# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Does anyone have a good place to level 70+

## abstractworld

I'm level 70 right now and can't find any good palces to level up fast

----------


## Gbyrd

you gotta go frostgorge sound, Only place to level. Straits of destruction you'll get killed alot running through

----------


## abstractworld

Does that place make good money?

----------


## Tungsten

Cook if you haven't, trust me.

----------


## spawnfestis

> Cook if you haven't, trust me.


Indeed.

At level 80 I gained 12 levels cooking 1-400 (yes, you still gain levels after 80.)

----------


## NebeF2G

I would also like a place to to level after 70 please. Someone where with a decent event quest hub.

----------


## Duplicity

Cooking is the easiest from 70 to 80.

----------


## Gbyrd

Yeah 70 - 80 using cooking is the best way

----------


## ne0bis

Yes did most of my levels cooking too  :Smile:

----------


## abstractworld

is there any 70+ good XP area where there's constant events?

----------


## ChaoskingJin

my BEST advice for anyone lvl 70 and trying to get to 80 is to go to a higher lvl zone with help from a friend and do the lvl 75-80 or 80 zone just because its quite hard for you to find lvl 80 items that are rare and exotic. The lower lvl you are the higher chance of you finding rare items and once you reach 80 all other mobs are your lvl with the exception of some events and dungeon mobs which can be lvl 81-82 and you will barely get any rares of them. Ever since lvl 52+ i've been running with a friend that is 5-7 lvls higher than me and I do get tons of loots and rares, usually around his lvl or lvls higher than I can use because we kill mobs that are 5-7 lvls higher. I took a lvl 72 buddy to the 80 zone (Cursed Shores) and he found a lvl 80 exotic armor piece. so like I said better to try and farm items before you get to 80 rather than when you are 80. Just my advice, take it how you want.

----------

